# Java Datei öffnen



## gamma21 (7. Mai 2017)

Ich komm einfach nicht mehr weiter, deswegen wende ich mich nun an euch liebes Java Forum.
Ich habe eine Datei, Test.jar, die sich einfach nicht öffnen lässt. Wenn ich sie anklicke passiert nichts und wenn ich sie in der Bash öffnen möchte bekomme ich die Meldung das der Befehl falsch geschrieben ist. Ich habe jetzt versucht eine Textdatei.bat mit den Inhalt java -jar und den Programmnamen zu erstellen und somit zu öffnen und bekomme die Fehlermeldung: kein Hauptmanifestattribut, in Test.jar. Ich habe im Internet recherchiert und offensichtlich fehlt die Main-Class (http://www.java-forum.org/thema/fehler-beim-oeffnen-von-jar-datei-kein-hauptmanifestattribut.142221/): Das Programm lässt sich mit eclipse gar nicht öffnen und ich bekomme auch keine Fehlermeldung aber wenn ich in den Ordner classes gehe und class1.class öffnen möchte bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung: The Class File Viewer cannot handle the given input ('org.eclipse.ui.ide.FileStoreEditorInput').
Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen? Hab versucht das Problem so genau wie nur möglich zu beschreiben und hoffe der lange Text schreckt niemanden ab!


----------



## SF2311 (7. Mai 2017)

Schau mal das an da wird zumindest der Eclipse-fehler erklärt:
https://www.eclipse.org/forums/index.php/t/452483/


----------



## stg (7. Mai 2017)

Was meinst du mit "öffnen"? Ausführen? Ist denn in der jar überhaupt ein ausführbares Java-Programm? Wenn ja, wie heißt es und wie versuchst du es zu starten? Wie sieht der Inhalt der Manifest-Datei denn aus? Gibt es überhaupt eine?


----------



## gamma21 (7. Mai 2017)

Ja genau ich möchte es ausführen. Ich denke schon das es ausführbar ist. Ich mit der Matlab Funktion Library compiler eine Matlab Datei in eine Java Datei umgewandelt und die versuche ich nun zu öffnen...


----------



## gamma21 (7. Mai 2017)

Nachdem ich es jetzt dekompeliert habe kann ich es in eclipse öffnen. Wenn ich es dann in eclipse wieder kompelieren möchte öffnet sich ein pop up Fenster und fragt. "Run As: Ant Build, Ant Build...." Wenn ich ersteres auswähle bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung: Build failed. Reason: "Unable to find an Ant file to run". Die selbe Meldung bekomme ich allerdings auch wenn ich die andere Option wähle!


----------



## mrBrown (7. Mai 2017)

Das klingt nicht danach, als ob das eine ausführbare Datei ist, sondern dass es eine Library ist, die du irgendwo einbinden kannst


----------



## gamma21 (7. Mai 2017)

Hmm dann liegt vielleicht auch ein Fehler meinerseits vor. Das heißt also das ich ein eigenes Programm schreiben muss das auf die Bibliothek zurückgreift? Kenn mich leider mit Java nicht wirklich aus. Wie könnte denn so etwas aussehen? Meine Matlab Datei war ein einfaches Programm das mir nur den Absolutbetrag eines Programms geliefert hat.


----------



## mrBrown (7. Mai 2017)

Ja, im wesentlichen schon. Warum erstellst du denn eine Java-Library, wenn du keine Ahnung von Java hast, ists da nicht leichter, bei Matlab zu bleiben?

Was ist denn "Absolutbetrag eines Programms"?


----------



## gamma21 (8. Mai 2017)

Ja klar wäre das einfacher aber ich möchte meine programmierten Matlab Dateien auch auf anderen Computern ausführen können auf denen kein Matlab installiert ist! 
Absolutbetrag eines Programms ist natürlich ein Blödsinn! Meinte Absolutbetrag einer Zahl!


----------



## stg (8. Mai 2017)

Schau mal hier:
https://de.mathworks.com/help/compiler_sdk/gs/create-a-java-application-with-matlab-code.html


----------

